# a pheasant hunt to remember



## duckdowner007 (Mar 8, 2006)

iwas hunting up in northern califronia . we went to this ranch which had so many pheasants you picked out the fat ones and still limited out. These were wild pheasant just to tell you. Anyways we limited out in 10 minutes. and limited on ducks and geese in 5 minutes. Man i will never forget that wonderful day. We ate well that night. That was the best tasting pheasant. Y'all reply and tell me some of your best pheasant hunting experiences.


----------

